# What is the oddest thing you have ever knitted?



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

My sister in law was painting light bulbs for Christmas ornaments and asked me to knit hats for the end that screws into the socket. I used very small dps and almost went blind after doing several dozen! Worth it, the ornaments were adorable!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

The oddest things I have knitted was for an order, 15 baby outfits for reborn monkeys.


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

Yep, that's odd!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

daisygirl4404 said:


> My sister in law was painting light bulbs for Christmas ornaments and asked me to knit hats for the end that screws into the socket. I used very small dps and almost went blind after doing several dozen! Worth it, the ornaments were adorable!


How about a picture of these.
Can't think of anything odd.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> The oddest things I have knitted was for an order, 15 baby outfits for reborn monkeys.


What are "reborn monkeys"?


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

A lacey thong for my girlfriend's birthday! Check it out on Ravelry!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

BC said:


> What are "reborn monkeys"?


Yes, my question too?


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I am crocheting a Pokemon character for my granddaughters with no pattern. So far so good.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

1945 vintage pattern for a vest and "knickers", just to say that I'd knit underwear.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412

6 of the outfits I made
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237737-1.html


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sure you don't want to know


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

those monkeys....shudder....

I once knitted a nose cover for a friend who had a massive chilblain on her nose.....it was a joke, she never used it!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I was brought a cat that had been abandoned and whose fur was very matted. The cat had to be shaved and I was asked to knit him a coat until his new coat started to grow back. It took me three tries before I made one that fitted him. 
Then, of course, there are all the mice I knit and felt as a money maker for the cat rescue organization.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is MY most odd knit. (I admit I can't compete with the monkey outfits, though!) &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Do the "reborn monkeys" remind any of you about the
cabbage patch kids of 30 years ago? So ugly they are cute?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

A pillow pal for a Christmas gift for a child. It was a turtle and you used a standard size pillow in the body. Now that I think of it, I am sure this was a crochet pattern. I knit and crochet.


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

Gag gift for my brother the mechanic: wrench "sweaters" or "cozies" 
(simple tubes made of grease-black and industrial-yellow scrap yarn)


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

cakes said:


> those monkeys....shudder....
> 
> I once knitted a nose cover for a friend who had a massive chilblain on her nose.....it was a joke, she never used it!


So funny!


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

johng said:


> Gag gift for my brother the mechanic: wrench "sweaters" or "cozies"
> (simple tubes made of grease-black and industrial-yellow scrap yarn)


Love this!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

johng said:


> Gag gift for my brother the mechanic: wrench "sweaters" or "cozies"
> (simple tubes made of grease-black and industrial-yellow scrap yarn)


Love those
My oddest knit was the Hallowig


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This is MY most odd knit. (I admit I can't compete with the monkey outfits, though!) 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜


Aww, so cute!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

My oddest was probably the Halloween balaclava. I wore it trick or treating with the family, then removed the black facial features, rolled it up, and it's now a great, comfy hat!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jvallas said:


> My oddest was probably the Halloween balaclava. I wore it trick or treating with the family, then removed the black facial features, rolled it up, and it's now a great, comfy hat!


The oddest thing I've knit is my club cover named Lady Gaga. She's in green.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Knitted Knockers for my dear friend who had a double mastectomy. She was complaining about the discomfort of the prosthesis so I made them of cotton dk weight baby yarn. I ran out of yarn sooooo one of her boobs is white and the other one is multicolor.
And she loves them!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Hats for my grandson's Pokemon stuffies. No patterns, just working from measurements of those weird creatures' heads. And I didn't give him the last one--it had to accommodate a central fin, and I'd used shades of deep pink in a flat oval. No, I hadn't thought that one out, and I wasn't going to give it to a growing boy.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Knitted Knockers for my dear friend who had a double mastectomy. She was complaining about the discomfort of the prosthesis so I made them of cotton dk weight baby yarn. I ran out of yarn sooooo one of her boobs is white and the other one is multicolor.
> And she loves them!


What a wonderful, personal gift.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412
> 
> ...


The monkeys were certainly very odd but your knitted sets are far from odd, they look wonderful !!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

A beard for a lovely little girl playing Joseph in the church nativity.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I was brought a cat that had been abandoned and whose fur was very matted. The cat had to be shaved and I was asked to knit him a coat until his new coat started to grow back. It took me three tries before I made one that fitted him.
> Then, of course, there are all the mice I knit and felt as a money maker for the cat rescue organization.


I have knitted 2 cat jumpers for a cat that had to be shaved


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

A pair of swimming trunks with a willy , the dead fish hat, a skeleton face bandana and a Viking helmet.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> The monkeys were certainly very odd but your knitted sets are far from odd, they look wonderful !!


Thank you


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoops!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> A pair of swimming trunks with a willy , the dead fish hat, a skeleton face bandana and a Viking helmet.


How did you manage to knit the first item while laughing ?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit a foot wide by 30 foot long scarf. It had all the Red Heart Classic primary colors--it was for a store display. Actually--I made two of them, one each for two stores.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought mine were odd until I looked here. Back in the 80s, I was a designer, I was asked by a magazine to design a floor cushion that looked like a huge burger in a sesame seed bun! It took lots of filling, I even used up some of my stash to bulk it out!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

The strangest thing I can recall knitting... When I was about 12 I knitted a small sample piece using sewing pins as knitting needles and sewing thread as yarn, just for fun... I was stuck by those sharp pins too often and never did anything like it again!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> A beard for a lovely little girl playing Joseph in the church nativity.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: love it...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

A sweater for a chicken!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Hudson said:


> A sweater for a chicken!


Oh ! I've made one of those for a rescued chicken !


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412
> 
> ...


The outfits are darling. Very well done.
Carol K in OH


----------



## TinaF (Jul 12, 2013)

When my mother-in-law sees me knitting she always tells the story of knitting her husband a bathing suit or underwear - it changes back and forth with the telling, but either one is weird.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Years ago when I worked for the School of Nursing in Huntington, WV... one of the teaching nurses asked me to knit a uterus for one of her classes.... winged it and she was pleased with it...


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

A peter heater


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Daisybee said:


> A peter heater


I've obviously led a sheltered life, I had to look that one up !!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Helen Hawkins said:


> The oddest things I have knitted was for an order, 15 baby outfits for reborn monkeys.


They are beautiful outfits!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> I'm sure you don't want to know


Same here! :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A hooded cobra to go round a sweater for my seven year old son.a
A tail warmer for a toy lion with another one on order for a young man who has autism .


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I was once asked to crochet a eeny binny bikini for a honeymoon trip!! I did it , once i saw it on her. Beautiful figure for it, i knew i would bever have to guts to wear one!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon the club covers are awesome!


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I seem to remember knitting jumpers at WI for penguins after they had been in an oil spillage and then been cleaned and I think we knitted something similar for ex-battery hens. Have I dreamed this?


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I once crocheted a peter heater for my brother in laws 40th birthday. the look on his face said it all!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

I just did a stocking cap for a wine bottle very tricky to do so tiny picture inc


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Makes for interesting reading and viewing..the only odd thing I've knitted was a bookmark (which I don't use, as it's to bulky)..I liked the knitted spaghetti (unusual)...


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I knitted a facsimile of a uterus for my friend who is a nurse/Lamaze instructor. She used it in her classes to demonstrate the birth process to her pregnant students.


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

My daughter has naturally straight hair, but 20 years or so ago, she paid good money have her hair made into dread locks. Yes, I thought she was wearing a wig. She has continued to wear her hair that way, so when she gave birth to twins 6 years ago, I made them little dread locks hats so they could look like their mom. All I cords. Sorry, I haven't figured out how to post pictures on KP.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Agree! Would love to see one!


bettyirene said:


> How about a picture of these.
> Can't think of anything odd.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Whahahaha, the reborn monkeys look very much like our president when he was a baby!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

South Africa said:


> Whahahaha, the reborn monkeys look very much like our president when he was a baby!


I haven't seen a picture of the president of South Africa, but it does seem disrespectful.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412
> 
> ...


Your outfits are very cute.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

TinaF said:


> When my mother-in-law sees me knitting she always tells the story of knitting her husband a bathing suit or underwear - it changes back and forth with the telling, but either one is weird.


And neither of them is a mental picture you want in your head. :lol:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

A toilet seat cover as a joke for a friend. For some reason that room was like a refrig in her house. I wrote a funny poem to go with it. She hung it on the wall for a decoration. People would come out laughing.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

a chapstick cover on a string that turned out looking like a male's u know what.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Knitted Knockers for my dear friend who had a double mastectomy. She was complaining about the discomfort of the prosthesis so I made them of cotton dk weight baby yarn. I ran out of yarn sooooo one of her boobs is white and the other one is multicolor.
> And she loves them!


This made me say "aaaawwww"!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Granny8 said:


> Years ago when I worked for the School of Nursing in Huntington, WV... one of the teaching nurses asked me to knit a uterus for one of her classes.... winged it and she was pleased with it...


Now that is odd...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Shannon the club covers are awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412
> 
> ...


These outfits are so cute. The reborn monkey is cute too, but why?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

lakewaydell said:


> She has continued to wear her hair that way, so when she gave birth to twins 6 years ago, I made them little dread locks hats so they could look like their mom. All I cords. Sorry, I haven't figured out how to post pictures on KP.


 How funny! I love it that we can make things that can't be bought. This conversation thread is all about creativity.
Carol K in OH


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

a "boob" neck pillow for my Brother-in-law.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I once knitting tiny red and white Christmas scarves for my friends 'penguins' made from gourds and she used them as her dining room table decorations. I also knitted horse fly bonnets for my niece's horses (yes, I found a pattern on ravelry!). And a funny story...my mom and dad owned a country store. Their local postman was a character and one Christmas someone anonymously sent him a knitted gift that was intended to fit the male private parts - all three of them. He knew my Mom knitted so he came in the store one afternoon when it was full of farmers and shoppers from the neighborhood and said "Mary, did you send this to me?". She didn't even look up from her work, and said "Leon, I don't knit things that tiny!"...it was so funny.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> I have knitted 2 cat jumpers for a cat that had to be shaved


You've gotta do what you've gotta do.


----------



## dedeeca (Oct 13, 2015)

I just made a sweater for a chicken. Hope to get 6 more done by Christmas.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Let's see, there's the knitted boobs I did this summer for the bride who doesn't have any, and then there were the 25 penis shaped lip balm holders for my DIL's sister's bachelorette party...


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

A snoot boot! It goes over a nose to keep the nose warm.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Pink pirate elephant for my daughter-in-law who loves elephants and pirates.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> How did you manage to knit the first item while laughing ?


It was very difficult as I didn't have a pattern. It was a joke for a friend and my poor hubby had to keep trying it on to see if the size was right!The real laugh was when my friend wore it into the jacuzzi on holiday ( and a certain bit floated up in the water!)He loved it and even put a pic of him wearing it on face book.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> How did you manage to knit the first item while laughing ?


It was very difficult as I didn't have a pattern. It was a joke for a friend and my poor hubby had to keep trying it on to see if the size was right!The real laugh was when my friend wore it into the jacuzzi on holiday ( and a certain bit floated up in the water!)He loved it and even put a pic of him wearing it on face book.


----------



## mjg003 (Apr 3, 2011)

A peeped warmer for my friends husband. Made it bigger than needed just so he would feel flattered. Lol


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> You've gotta do what you've gotta do.


I will take on any challenge!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Pishi said:


> I haven't seen a picture of the president of South Africa, but it does seem disrespectful.


And the PC police strike again.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

A "willie" warmer.


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

I knitted these tiny little creatures that I thought my son would like. It was just a stocking stuffer for him.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Cock sock in 49'ers colors for a co-worker to give to her boyfriend!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

A weenie dog scarf


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

The oddest thing I ever knitted was a sling to keep a growing pumpkin from crashing to the ground.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

A mohair multi-coloured willie warmer 1" wide and 18" long,with a bell on the end so he could find it in the dark :roll: 
I sent it into the hospital where he had just undergone a cancer op,he decorated his bed frame with it.....and brought it home,Thank God.Lindseymary


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

the strangest thing I ever made was a Peter warmer for a stag party. no pattern of course.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

<The reborn monkey is cute too, but why?>
Because they can?

'Reborn' dolls are VERY big business for many artists; They use a standard doll and totally remake features like the facial expressionspainting, fashioning additions in the same media of the dolls' surface, etc
Anything that has a human-like form/appearance can be used, even monkeys.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I both knit and crochet, and probably the oddest things I made were crochet peter heaters, also known as willie warmers. I'm sure you catch my drift, lol.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jenuyne said:


> the strangest thing I ever made was a Peter warmer for a stag party. no pattern of course.


We're on the same, twisted wave length! :lol:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Back in the early 70's, my brother-in-law wanted me to knit some replacement covers for his "potato chip" chairs. They were a weird organic shape, and I told him I would have to take one of the old covers and cut it apart to use for a pattern. What a job it was. I'd never, ever do anything like that again.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I knit a spider web for my daughter to decorate her dorm room in college with. 
The most difficult was when I used to crochet dailies with sewing thread and a size 10 steel hook. No way I could do that now. My eyes have gotten too bad to usea any hook smaller than a size 6hooks and size 10 crochet thread


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Krwabby said:


> I once knitting tiny red and white Christmas scarves for my friends 'penguins' made from gourds and she used them as her dining room table decorations. I also knitted horse fly bonnets for my niece's horses (yes, I found a pattern on ravelry!). And a funny story...my mom and dad owned a country store. Their local postman was a character and one Christmas someone anonymously sent him a knitted gift that was intended to fit the male private parts - all three of them. He knew my Mom knitted so he came in the store one afternoon when it was full of farmers and shoppers from the neighborhood and said "Mary, did you send this to me?". She didn't even look up from her work, and said "Leon, I don't knit things that tiny!"...it was so funny.


That is too funny!!!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I knit and crochet. My weirdest thing I crocheted was a hat for my adult son out of Beer Cans. They use to be all the rage back in about the 70s, Can also use pop cans. I could not find a pattern so winged it. Gave my son and his dad the tough job of drinking eight of his favorite kind of beer on Fathers Day. Than I washed the cans with soap and water and tried to find an easy way to cut the cans apart without cutting myself. Was not successful , and got a few like paper cuts. Than I had to punch holes all around the edges to be able to crochet around. Took two tries and finally got the right spacing and made myself one for a template to use. I got the hat made and I wanted to make a peek on the front as he always wear a baseball kind of hat. 
well I found patterns with peaks but it did not help me with my hat design so again I winged it. I got it to look o.k. but I just felt the peek would not sit right. I finally gave it to my son and I thought he would not wear it much but only to humour me. But as soon as he saw it the grin on his face said it all. He put it on backwards and that put the peak on the back of his neck and it looked good. He took it home with him and he wears it to any party or when they go to a bar. I told him it is a one of a kind and if any of his friends really want it would be one hundred dollars, as I never want to make it again. I am going to make him another one for xmas but just as a regular toque. I am quite sure it will be easier. I also should say I made the hat with crochet cotton.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine was a full head mask of Miss Piggy for my daughters Halloween costume complete with long blond curls. For some reason I never got a picture of it. My husband used to say he was going to get me a box car full of steel wool so I could knit him a sports car.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

A willie warmer for my husband for when he used to go ice fishing 
No longer live in NY but he just found it a couple of months ago while unpacking. I told him to toss it and he said 'no way, my honey made it for me', very cute.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Davena said:


> I knit and crochet. My weirdest thing I crocheted was a hat for my adult son out of Beer Cans. They use to be all the rage back in about the 70s, Can also use pop cans. I could not find a pattern so winged it. Gave my son and his dad the tough job of drinking eight of his favorite kind of beer on Fathers Day. Than I washed the cans with soap and water and tried to find an easy way to cut the cans apart without cutting myself. Was not successful , and got a few like paper cuts. Than I had to punch holes all around the edges to be able to crochet around. Took two tries and finally got the right spacing and made myself one for a template to use. I got the hat made and I wanted to make a peek on the front as he always wear a baseball kind of hat.
> well I found patterns with peaks but it did not help me with my hat design so again I winged it. I got it to look o.k. but I just felt the peek would not sit right. I finally gave it to my son and I thought he would not wear it much but only to humour me. But as soon as he saw it the grin on his face said it all. He put it on backwards and that put the peak on the back of his neck and it looked good. He took it home with him and he wears it to any party or when they go to a bar. I told him it is a one of a kind and if any of his friends really want it would be one hundred dollars, as I never want to make it again. I am going to make him another one for xmas but just as a regular toque. I am quite sure it will be easier. I also should say I made the hat with crochet cotton.


I remember those hats! I found some images on google.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is MY most odd knit. (I admit I can't compete with the monkey outfits, though!) 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜


Nice bright colors. Is that crochet or is it knit? It looks like crochet to me.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> The oddest thing I ever knitted was a sling to keep a growing pumpkin from crashing to the ground.


 :thumbup: that's cool not weird. IMO


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

ruth Roxanne said:


> I am crocheting a Pokemon character for my granddaughters with no pattern. So far so good.


Are you sure there is not a pattern? I made a Pokemon Piplup last year for my granddaughter and found a couple patterns for it online. Google it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh, yes, I also knit three of the Swine Flu Masks (Ravelry) for my husband and sons one Christmas. They occasionally wear them on ambulance calls with children.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

About fifteen years ago My sister was always complaining that her nose was always cold. So I knit her a nose warmer and made up a poem and gave it to her for Christmas. I don't think she ever wore it but I do know she still has it.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> I remember those hats! I found some images on google.


Thanks for the pictures. Mine was like the red one . only difference was the beer can parts were longer and shorter in the width.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> This is MY most odd knit. (I admit I can't compete with the monkey outfits, though!) 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜


I love it Amy. Wish I had a tire on the back of our car!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I love the outfits you made beautiful !


Helen Hawkins said:


> Link for reborn monkey on ebay, not my cup of tea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMILING-BABY-CHI-CHI-A-HAPPY-LITTLE-GIRL-MONKEY-/281824470034?hash=item419e0c2412
> 
> ...


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I made knitted knockers for my daughter but she didn't use them as they wouldn't stay in place. She couldn't get rid of them though as they were a gift from mom so now the ggranddaughter plays with them as beanbags and squishies.


----------



## Nevadamom (Oct 28, 2013)

The oddest thing I've made was crocheted. I've done the usual odd little things like cast covers (for my own broken bones) but these were gifts. I crocheted Muppets. I wound up doing Big Bird, Grover, Bert & Ernie, Elmo, Cookie Monster, and Oscar the Grouch in his trash can. I also worked up my own pattern for Animal from the Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem. They were really fun to do.


----------



## Zeece (Mar 20, 2015)

i murkat...it was for a project for my grandson


----------



## Zeece (Mar 20, 2015)

i murkat...it was for a project for my grandson


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, you know there's a pattern out there for a "banana hammock", right? Makes a cute gag gift for a select group of people......


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> The oddest thing I ever knitted was a sling to keep a growing pumpkin from crashing to the ground.


I made one to hold those bird seed bells. The birds eat all around the stick in the middle and the bell falls to the ground. This same idea as yours solved the problem.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I made several of the characters from plants vs zombies for my grandson. A couple of pea shooters, the sunflower, jalapeno and now he wants more. He's six and doesn't want the zombie though, he's afraid of them. He goes to bed when we watch the walking dead.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

JillF said:


> ...He goes to bed when we watch the walking dead.


Me, too!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I knitted a jar of Marmite for my daughter, who loves the stuff (so do I). Wonder if USA KPers know what Marmite is? Well - you either love it or hate it and if you love it you probably spread it on toast or put it in a salad sandwich, or make a drink from it with boiling water or use it to flavour a stew. It's dark brown and salty and is made from brewer's yeast and a secret recipe. Many people find it disgusting. The jars are very distinctive with a yellow screw-top lid and it was fun to knit. She keeps it in her cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I knit a giant stretched-out mitten to go with a book preschool was reading about animals that crawled into a lost mitten and stretched it out.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

A totally inappropriate hot pink fuzzy male appendage warmer.

It was for my brother on a date from his wife. He opened it at the family Christmas party.

And the stockings were hung by the chimney with care .....

Gigi


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

daisygirl4404 said:


> My sister in law was painting light bulbs for Christmas ornaments and asked me to knit hats for the end that screws into the socket. I used very small dps and almost went blind after doing several dozen! Worth it, the ornaments were adorable!


i think the oddest thing i've ever knit was a nose mitten for my husband.
or the giant soch to go over my casted broken foot. 
not terribly odd, but different for me.
Now the oddest thing i've sewn .....................


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

The hamburger and chips for my "Burger and Fries" tea cosy. My husband couldn't believe I was actually knitting chips!


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

And for my boss (who was going for a vasectomy) a willie cover


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

Helen Hawkins said:


> The oddest things I have knitted was for an order, 15 baby outfits for reborn monkeys.


what are reborn monkeys??


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Davena said:


> I knit and crochet. My weirdest thing I crocheted was a hat for my adult son out of Beer Cans. They use to be all the rage back in about the 70s, Can also use pop cans. I could not find a pattern so winged it. Gave my son and his dad the tough job of drinking eight of his favorite kind of beer on Fathers Day. Than I washed the cans with soap and water and tried to find an easy way to cut the cans apart without cutting myself. Was not successful , and got a few like paper cuts. Than I had to punch holes all around the edges to be able to crochet around. Took two tries and finally got the right spacing and made myself one for a template to use. I got the hat made and I wanted to make a peek on the front as he always wear a baseball kind of hat.
> well I found patterns with peaks but it did not help me with my hat design so again I winged it. I got it to look o.k. but I just felt the peek would not sit right. I finally gave it to my son and I thought he would not wear it much but only to humour me. But as soon as he saw it the grin on his face said it all. He put it on backwards and that put the peak on the back of his neck and it looked good. He took it home with him and he wears it to any party or when they go to a bar. I told him it is a one of a kind and if any of his friends really want it would be one hundred dollars, as I never want to make it again. I am going to make him another one for xmas but just as a regular toque. I am quite sure it will be easier. I also should say I made the hat with crochet cotton.


That was a real labor of love and your son loved his hat. Nice.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Not really funny but I knit a sweater for my dog Bonnie because it was cold and snowy outside. In TEN minutes it was in shreds! Oh well ...


----------



## Trichelle (Apr 27, 2015)

How neat. Love it.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

The first thing I ever knitted. A cardigan, the front and back were ok, but the sleeves were different sizes. Well I put it together and wouldn't you know it was way too big for me. But it fit my brother perfectly. He is handicapped and his one arm is shorter than the other. Even this sleeves were the right length for him. I was so disgusted that it didn't fit me that I vowed I would never knit another thing. I wouldn't touch knitting needles for a very long time, but I eventually gave in and knitted an occasional item. Now I'm hooked on socks.


----------



## camac (Oct 13, 2015)

The oddest thing is that I'm in the process of knitting booties for my dining room chairs. We just had new floors put in.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

We have a sliding glass door into which we put a doggie door that has a small doggy door at the bottom and a plastic panel from there up. This does not allow the doors to meet in the middle leaving a vertical draft space. All professional draft Dodgers are for horizontal use. Sooooo, I crocheted a thin tube about 6 foot long stuffing it as I went with foam. We stuffed it into the vertical opening until it fit tightly and the family dubbed it the snake


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

A hat and scarf for a wine bottle. Easy gift, wine included. Hat goes on the cork, scarf on the neck.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Countrygal90 said:


> The first thing I ever knitted. A cardigan, the front and back were ok, but the sleeves were different sizes. Well I put it together and wouldn't you know it was way too big for me. But it fit my brother perfectly. He is handicapped and his one arm is shorter than the other. Even this sleeves were the right length for him. I was so disgusted that it didn't fit me that I vowed I would never knit another thing. I wouldn't touch knitting needles for a very long time, but I eventually gave in and knitted an occasional item. Now I'm hooked on socks.


You should have been happy, the sweater went to someone you loved, just like it was supposed to.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Candy corn. The pattern was in Better Homes and Gardens
Halloween Tricks and Treats 1999.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

A willy warmer for my best friend's husband's birthday. After a few (too many) drinks, he put it on and modeled it for us. Hilarious!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

A penis with testicles chapstick cover.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Larkster said:


> A Lacy Thong for my girlfriend's birthday! Check it out on Ravelry!!


That's cute!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> That was a real labor of love and your son loved his hat. Nice.


It was that and he wears it with pride. Thanks. Davena


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

camac said:


> The oddest thing is that I'm in the process of knitting booties for my dining room chairs. We just had new floors put in.


Ha, that is also the oddest thing I have knit. The chair boots help the chair move smoothly and don't scratch the floor!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> The oddest thing I ever knitted was a sling to keep a growing pumpkin from crashing to the ground.


A pumpkin hammock! :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is MY most odd knit. (I admit I can't compete with the monkey outfits, though!) 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜


That is cute. Bet your car gets attention! Is it actually knit, or crochet?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

malfrench said:


> A toilet seat cover as a joke for a friend. For some reason that room was like a refrig in her house. I wrote a funny poem to go with it. She hung it on the wall for a decoration. People would come out laughing.


Well, then, it served its purpose of warm folks up. Laughter is a strenuous activity (Just try it after major surgery!) and thus warms up a body! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> My oddest was probably the Halloween balaclava. I wore it trick or treating with the family, then removed the black facial features, rolled it up, and it's now a great, comfy hat!


Great idea!
I've saved your knitted rice noodles for my screen-saver rotation. Too cute!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

johng said:


> Gag gift for my brother the mechanic: wrench "sweaters" or "cozies"
> (simple tubes made of grease-black and industrial-yellow scrap yarn)


Actually, I might make some for myself - for when I need to work on a bicycle in cold weather. Such covers might also keep someone else around here from nabbing my tools!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> Years ago when I worked for the School of Nursing in Huntington, WV... one of the teaching nurses asked me to knit a uterus for one of her classes.... winged it and she was pleased with it...


Today, you wouldn't need to wing it. Ravelry has uteri patterns galore!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=uterus

and the male parts too: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=penis&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TinaF said:


> When my mother-in-law sees me knitting she always tells the story of knitting her husband a bathing suit or underwear - it changes back and forth with the telling, but either one is weird.


Not so far-fetched a tale. My first 'adult' swim suit was a hand-me-down from my mother's childhood. It was two pieces of knitted - machine, I think, but I was too young to really know - fabric. It was, in my opinion, the worst swim suit _ever_! It itched when dry. It didn't dry enough when placed on top of the cooling tower on our refrigerator, and it was just awful to put on again while still wet! I wasn't sorry when it was replaced with a new one!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

This pattern was quite popular about 20 years ago. It was a pattern for 3 mittens. One of the mittens was made for holding hands.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> The strangest thing I can recall knitting... When I was about 12 I knitted a small sample piece using sewing pins as knitting needles and sewing thread as yarn, just for fun... I was stuck by those sharp pins too often and never did anything like it again!


Which reminds me of a website:
http://www.bugknits.com
Her galleries are pure eye-candy!
More such eye-candy: http://www.google.ca/search?q=miniature+knitting&biw=1366&bih=633&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CB4QsARqFQoTCNmx8tegwcgCFcM7PgodIDQCHg


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

polly p said:


> I seem to remember knitting jumpers at WI for penguins after they had been in an oil spillage and then been cleaned and I think we knitted something similar for ex-battery hens. Have I dreamed this?


About hens, I know nothing.
The penguins were for real, but it's all over: http://penguinfoundation.org.au/about-us/wildlife-rehabilitation


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

antymr said:


> a "boob" neck pillow for my Brother-in-law.


Like this? http://web.archive.org/web/20020209003740/home.inreach.com/marthac/crochet6.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boobie-pillow-pattern


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Gurney said:


> I knitted a jar of Marmite for my daughter, who loves the stuff (so do I). Wonder if USA KPers know what Marmite is? Well - you either love it or hate it and if you love it you probably spread it on toast or put it in a salad sandwich, or make a drink from it with boiling water or use it to flavour a stew. It's dark brown and salty and is made from brewer's yeast and a secret recipe. Many people find it disgusting. The jars are very distinctive with a yellow screw-top lid and it was fun to knit. She keeps it in her cabinet of curiosities.


I'm from South Dakota and cowboy country. Another KPer sent me some a couple of years ago. I think it tastes great.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great idea!
> I've saved your knitted rice noodles for my screen-saver rotation. Too cute!


I'll do anything to avoid cleaning house!!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Nose warmer.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I'm from South Dakota and cowboy country. Another KPer sent me some a couple of years ago. I think it tastes great.


South Dakota, lucky you, we went riding in the Black Hills back in 1998 and it was beautiful country.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I could be wrong, but isn't Marmite the Canadian version of the Australian Vegemite?


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

That's what I was thinking as I followed the URL for them. I was al little too old for them, but one of my nieces was into them. Can't say I every liked dolls though....



annhkmiller said:


> Do the "reborn monkeys" remind any of you about the
> cabbage patch kids of 30 years ago? So ugly they are cute?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Actually, I might make some for myself - for when I need to work on a bicycle in cold weather. Such covers might also keep someone else around here from nabbing my tools!


Make them in pink and purple.


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

An Ohio State University cheerleader's dress and hat for our concrete guard goose that stood watch over our front porch for many years. When football season was over, she needed a new outfit so I knit another dress (double knit - blue and white) with matching hat. She is wearing the blue outfit right now because I now live in Minnesota and the Ohio State cheerleading outfit is not exactly appropriate up here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mollie said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't Marmite the Canadian version of the Australian Vegemite?


I've only been here since 1970, but I never noticed it in the supermarkets.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

A willy warmer for a suspected pervert on KP.......but we don't need to go there again, do we?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

romagica said:


> Make them in pink and purple.


How did you know?!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've only been here since 1970, but I never noticed it in the supermarkets.


Marmite is the Uk version of vegimite. It was made in New Zealand as well till the factory was distroyed in the floods but the recipe was slightly different apparently.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've only been here since 1970, but I never noticed it in the supermarkets.


Marmite is the Uk version of vegimite. It was made in New Zealand as well till the factory was distroyed in the floods but the recipe was slightly different apparently.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I like to knit odd things, so there is a list...
a body pillow for my old man (as in an anatomically correct female body, but only to the armpits...I ran out of yarn)
knitted knockers from my aunt
willy warmers for the old man...
a mens thong
a sachet for the girl (she wanted a set of the knitted knockers, but doesn't need them. So one with a drawstring to add herbs)
unmentionables....
twiddle muff
I'm sure there are others but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought the most odd thing I had made was a horse hat but I guess there really are some unusual things out there. I have enjoyed reading these!


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

I've knitted a prawn lol


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess for me it would be a dead fish hat and a twiddle muff (multiples of each).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

romagica said:


> I guess for me it would be a dead fish hat and a twiddle muff (multiples of each).


Huh! Until I saw yours, I'd always thought the dead fish hats were silly. Now, I see them as a variation on the stocking cap. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Actually, I might make some (wrench cozies) for myself - for when I need to work on a bicycle in cold weather. Such covers might also keep someone else around here from nabbing my tools!


If you going to actually use them, you might want to put something on the inside so the "coze" wouldn't slip on the wrench handle. Maybe that non-skid puff-paint kind of stuff some people put on the soles of slippers. (Turn the "cozy" tube inside out, apply the non-skid stuff and let it dry, turn right side out, then slide onto the wrench handle.)

I did "varsity stripes" because they were easy and the numbers of stripes correspond to the sizes of the wrenches. You can use any pattern of colors or stitches you want, of course. Have fun!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

This might not be the oddest knitting I've ever done, but it's certainly the DUMBEST. Last month the bereavement counsellor from the nursery came to ask our group to knit tiny blankets & hats for parents who've suffered early term miscarriages. Some as early as 17 weeks. She told us of how devastated the parents are when they lose a baby that they wanted so much. And how they leave the hospital empty handed, SOooo the counsellor asked us to knit things for those tiny infants that the parents could then take home with them. And I volunteered to make itty bitty teddy bears. Evidently I'd momentarily forgotten how much fun iCord on size 0 needles can be. And it's such a pain in the neck I couldn't possibly ask another guild member to do it. So I'm going to have to make 20 - 10 blue & 10 pink. 2 down, 18 to go.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

johng said:


> If you going to actually use them, you might want to put something on the inside so the "coze" wouldn't slip on the wrench handle. Maybe that non-skid puff-paint kind of stuff some people put on the soles of slippers. (Turn the "cozy" tube inside out, apply the non-skid stuff and let it dry, turn right side out, then slide onto the wrench handle.)
> 
> I did "varsity stripes" because they were easy and the numbers of stripes correspond to the sizes of the wrenches. You can use any pattern of colors or stitches you want, of course. Have fun!


IF I ever do it, I think I'll first dip the wrench handles in the plasticy stuff to coat them with the non-slip instead of violating my knitting! Since most of my wrenches are adjustable, I won't be needing size-stripes, but it's a great idea.

Bicycles are weird. Some use SAE, some use metric, and any that aren't brand-new (and have nothing added post-factory) likely have a mix of _both_ systems. I need either a double set of fixed-size wrenches (*heavy* to carry) or a few good adjustable ones for most jobs.

Hmm ... I must have a brain that's wired for confusion. My two favourite pastimes - knitting and bicycles - _both_ deal in confusing hardware sizes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> ... Evidently I'd momentarily forgotten how much fun iCord on size 0 needles can be. ...


Those devastated parents _had better_ appreciate your efforts!!! :twisted:
I'm sure they will. They're too darling to go unappreciated!

Are you sure you can't find an energetic 8 or 9 year-old to churn them out _for_ you? At that age, I made miles of 'horse reins' on my Susan Bates Knitting Knobby - which I still have and occasionally use. (Can't make stacked rounds on needles, that I know of.)

You have my condolences.

Would looking at truly miniature knits cheer you any? If so, take a gander at: http://www.bugknits.com/

Needles that make US 0 seem fat and thread that is finer than some hairs! 
11/0 needles? Those make the finest sewing needles look thick! 
Silk thread 100??? I'd need a magnifier just to _see_ such a fine thread!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those devastated parents _had better_ appreciate your efforts!!! :twisted:
> I'm sure they will. They're too darling to go unappreciated!
> 
> Are you sure you can't find an energetic 8 or 9 year-old to churn them out _for_ you? At that age, I made miles of 'horse reins' on my Susan Bates Knitting Knobby - which I still have and occasionally use. (Can't make stacked rounds on needles, that I know of.)
> ...


Watched the Coraline video. Now THAT woman IS nuts! Actually she's, amazing. And I'm going to take your suggestion and snag a few 9 year olds at church Saturday!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Watched the Coraline video. Now THAT woman IS nuts! Actually she's, amazing. And I'm going to take your suggestion and snag a few 9 year olds at church Saturday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

